# Flor de Farach Corona Cigar Review - Flor de Crap



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Where do I start with this cigar? How about terrible, awful,raspy and foul. Really, this cigar has no redeeming qualities, none. Into the trash the...

Read the full review here: Flor de Farach Corona Cigar Review - Flor de Crap


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Flor de Crap

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------

